# What is the best network in Kolkata and preferably 3g?



## gohan89 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have Xperia SP and with it BSNL 3g.The BSNL 3g is patheitic,very bad coverage and internet speeds are too too slow..cant even open a page.I switch to GSM from WCDMA...it works but at 2g speed of 4-10 kbps...

I want to know which mobile network has the best network coverage in Kolkata...
1)Good Network Coverage
2)Very Good Internet Speeds
3)Affordable Postpaid plans...

Since Airtel doesnt provide 3g in Kolkata what are the best options?

Is reliance affordable and also meets the criteria I gave?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Vodafone and Aircel.


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 26, 2013)

aircel is the worst..try Reliance..I have been using it for some time..not bad and the cheapest after aircel..


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 29, 2013)

i agree....relaince is the best and cheap.... aircel comes next but not bad as i am using it....vodaphone is luxury and a big time thief.....


----------

